# Pictures



## Disco (Aug 20, 2004)

Are there any pictures that will be posted from the KHF June get together in Ocala?   :asian:


----------



## Black Belt FC (Aug 20, 2004)

I have some but uncertain if I can share them with others, ask Master Whalen he might have some.


----------



## Kevin F. Donohue (Aug 21, 2004)

There are a few pictures posted at the bottom of the gallery section of the KHF USA website.  It is located at http://www.korehapkidofederation.net.  

If anyone has other KHF USA event pictures... please email them to me and I will get them posted.  Thanks.

Kevin F. Donohue

kdiwa@optonline.net


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2004)

Tried the link Kevin posted, but nothing comes up. Master Whalen tried to E-mail me some pics, but nothing came through. Hopefully somebody will be able to post some of the pics from Ocala. Thanks in advance..... :asian:


----------



## VIRTUD MAN (Aug 21, 2004)

Disco,

Please send me your e-mail address, I will be happy to share some pictures with you and the other fellow hapkidoin.

Fabian Duque


----------



## VIRTUD MAN (Aug 21, 2004)

I was not able to post the pictures here.
Please send an e-mail so I can forward them to you.

Fabian Duque


----------



## Kumbajah (Aug 22, 2004)

http://www.koreahapkidofederation.net/gallery.htm

The "a" was left off Korea. I noticed a video camera, any chance of seeing some video clips as well?

Brian


----------



## Kevin F. Donohue (Aug 22, 2004)

Sorry guys, Brian is correct.  My typing skills are pretty bad... I left the "a" off of korea.  

Thanks Brian for posting the correct link.

Kevin F. Donohue


----------



## whalen (Aug 23, 2004)

I used an mac when i sent you the pictures you may need an I photo or something of that nature.


Hal


----------



## Kevin F. Donohue (Aug 26, 2004)

Guys,

I have posted all the pictures of the Friendship Seminar that I have been given.  If anyone has anymore... please send them to me and they will be posted.  Thanks.

Kevin F. Donohue
New York


----------

